# New music I found to work out too....



## shakira (Apr 17, 2008)

This guy NAID has some great music we used to work out to in Tai Bo.  There's a great documentary as well with a travelouge of the making of the album in India and his journies there.  http://www.kosmicamusic.com/kosmica/


----------

